# Range Report On Icon T/C



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I went Thursday and tested the Icon and my reloading ability. To say I was pleased would be a major understatement. This gun can diffinitly shoot beyond my capalbilties. I put 3 different 223 cal. Factory loads downstream and several handloads. All factory ammo shot fine, but I was surprised to find that the Fioccho ammo out shot Hornady and Winchester factory ammo. It came as no surprise the V-Max bullets out shot the soft point ammo. I shot the 50gr and 55gr V- Max Fiocchi ammo and got my best grouping form them of all the ammo I shot. This was in both guns fired T/C Icon and Rem. R-15. Now the conditions was not the best as it was 82 degrees at 7am. and was over a hundred by 1pm and humidity sucked to be polite. I am going to try and post pics. We will see if it works.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats some dandy shooting there.all sub-moa or better.







How did your reloads do?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I found 2 loads that I am going to work on. I was amazed that bullet style ,powder and gr.s made that much difference. All was within a 2 1/2" group most under 1 1/2".


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice shooting, I'm glad you finally got a chance to shoot the cobwebs out of that barrel.
Thats a pretty gun too. I saw one on the used rack a a local shop that didn't have anywhere near that nice of wood on it.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I did enjoy it. Cob webs got cleaned out real good. It is a real shooter though not to sure it one of those guns you wnt to carry alot it is quite heavy. it would make a good quick set but not one to track to the next section line. It would be grat for sage rats or jacks!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Get a good sling either a claw or a neoprene and lose the bi pod for sticks, that would lighten it some. It looks like a thick tube from the pic., is it a varmint weight ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

It is a bull barrel with a slight taper and the fore stock is extra wide with vent holes on the bottom to allow air to travel through it to aid in heat disapation. I would say it is around 9 1/2 pounds without the bipod. I usually carry sticks but mounted this for shooting at the range.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> It is a bull barrel with a slight taper and the fore stock is extra wide with vent holes on the bottom to allow air to travel through it to aid in heat disapation. I would say it is around 9 1/2 pounds without the bipod. I usually carry sticks but mounted this for shooting at the range.


 Nice shooting Bigd, my ruger 250 is I think just over 13lbs. and I want to put a bipod on it one day, has a wide sling so isn't to bad to carry, wouldn't want to pack it in the mountains!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey BD,

Your gun is alot like mine. I have a Rem 700 222 mag with a cut down bull barrel, a bipod, and neopream sling. Here are the changes I made and might make.

1) do use a neopream sling they stick they flex they last I love mine !

2) I cut down my barrell the weight got to be a pain when I was walking. About 6" is all I had to resight in..but I still am able to drop chucks a 300 yards.

3) I like my bipod it gives me a very stable rest and my gun is sitting up and ready, but...it is added weight and gets in the way, but it works great while in the prone and sitting position.

BTW...great groups...you are now ready to shoot the eyes of mosquito's at a 1000 yards.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

That's some good shooting there, man!

Not surprised with the results from the Fiocchi. I found the same to be true and I was astounded. How did those spent casings turn out though? I haven't seen a single Fiocchi casing with the hole drilled in the center of the primer pocket.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Not a bad deal till Wednesday @ Cabelas.....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I ordered 400 rounds from Ables ammo. @ $9.99 box of 20 delivered for 10.99. Would have to pay tax and gas mileage for Cabelas 63 miles round trip plus time. Probably awash but will come to my front door. I was impressed with this round on the range. 50 gr vs 55 gr. acurracy about the same velocity better on the 50 gr.. Reloaded about 100 rounds of Fiocchi brass seamed to fare well. Did not notice the primer holes as much off center as originally thought once cleaned. Hope this brass is same though have heard of it being way off center from others. Will let you know later if have any problems. PS Love the Icon


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just noticed photo 3 and 4 same SORRY not all that great on loading pictures.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't think anyone noticed Bigd, we all just took it as routine shooting for you.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok Chris put pen to paper and found out could get addittional 100 rounds delivered for $10.00 more better if I buy from Cabelas. Canceled order from Ables Ammo. though this is a good place to check for pricing as they have some good deals. Today is the last day to order $99.00 or more flat rate $5.00 shipping. This is some good ammo. There have been problems with the flash holes being of center which would cause a problem for reloaders though I have not had a problem. I have found this ammo to be quite accurate in both the rifles I have fired it in. T/C icon and Rem. R-15 in 223 cal. They offer it in 40gr as well but I think 50 or 55 gr. is a good predator round where as a 40 gr would be a good varmit round. Just my 2 cents worth.I dont have all those fancy animated characters to play with LOL. hope this helps someone.


----------

